# Breakfast Proteins.....I need new ideas



## Uthinkso (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm burned out on egg whites and oats. Somebody throw me some new ideas for breakfast proteins.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2007)

Protein Pancakes.  There are a few recipes on the site.

A shake.

Steak


----------



## 1quick1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whole eggs and steak.  Mmmmmm.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Get some highly seeded wholemeal bread, put grated cheese on one slice, add tuna mixed with a little mayo or cottage cheese, more grated cheese on top, other slice of bread on top of that, then lightly brown the whole lot in a frying pan (no oil) for a few minutes, turning until the cheese melts and the bread is brown!

Yum yum


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Get some highly seeded wholemeal bread, put grated cheese on one slice, add tuna mixed with a little mayo or cottage cheese, more grated cheese on top, other slice of bread on top of that, then lightly brown the whole lot in a frying pan (no oil) for a few minutes, turning until the cheese melts and the bread is brown!
> 
> Yum yum



I'm going to do this for the weekend because it sounds delicious. I just don't have the time during the week in the morning. I get up, get my daughter ready for the sitter and feed her then I'm out the door after I'm ready. I have about 10 minutes total prep/cook time. 

I've tried making my food the night before.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 26, 2007)

Then do a shake

PP
Cultured Yougurt
Oat Bran
Milled Flaxseed
Berries
Skim Milk


----------



## Gordo (Jun 26, 2007)

Steak

Extra lean ground beef + eggs is heaven

Fish

Cottage Cheese


----------



## EWI (Jun 27, 2007)

How about eggwhites shakes?  I use them everyday... just pump a few ounces, add your favorite juice, stir good, drink and go!

Cheers

-Brian


----------



## edubz (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont know how some of you can stomach it.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah you know you're on a crazed BB diet when you can honestly call a mixture of tuna, cheese, and cottage cheese "delicious."


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 27, 2007)

edubz said:


> I dont know how some of you can stomach it.



Stomach what exactly????


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 28, 2007)

Fell back on an old standard this morning. 

One cup 2% fat cottage cheese
6oz Fat Free Yogurt with Fruit (raspberry)
Multi-vitamin

Away I go its light easy, I get some good protein and good calories. Best of all its compact and I can eat it once I get to work here as I am now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Fell back on an old standard this morning.
> 
> One cup 2% fat cottage cheese
> 6oz Fat Free Yogurt with Fruit (raspberry)
> ...



Ditch the premixed yougurt.

Get a cultured yougurt and throw in your own berries.


----------



## DanK (Jun 28, 2007)

I  know in the other thread you said you use egg beaters, how about just using the whole egg for a while, the egg whites are pretty bland. My standard breakfast is two eggs over easy on bread with a little mayo and a pile of pepper. When I screw up and overcook the yolk it just isn't as good.

Peas have high protein, get some delicious sugar snap peas to compliment whatever else you are eating, not to cook, to eat raw. It's hard to beat the prep time on raw food. I like to eat my cottage cheese with some mandarins (just buy it in a small can, they are less than a dollar). Mandarins can be whatever your choice, canned fruit works just fine here, can dump or drink the juice depending on the type of syrup they are in... I prefer things like mandarins, pineapple chunks, stuff like that, but pretty much any fruit works great. I don't know how much protein is in cottage cheese.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ditch the premixed yougurt.
> 
> Get a cultured yougurt and throw in your own berries.




Appreciated, but I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 28, 2007)

DanK said:


> I  know in the other thread you said you use egg beaters, how about just using the whole egg for a while, the egg whites are pretty bland. My standard breakfast is two eggs over easy on bread with a little mayo and a pile of pepper. When I screw up and overcook the yolk it just isn't as good.




Sounds like a good deal, I should look into this.


----------



## leg_press (Jun 28, 2007)

When i used to work 6am-2pm at a hospital I'd get into work for about 6am or 5 past, with 1 scoop of whey in a container, a tupperware container 1/2 filled with oats, a shaker and a pint of milk and a spoon. mixed whey with milk, poured over the oats and ate it with the spoon.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 29, 2007)

leg_press said:


> When i used to work 6am-2pm at a hospital I'd get into work for about 6am or 5 past, with 1 scoop of whey in a container, a tupperware container 1/2 filled with oats, a shaker and a pint of milk and a spoon. mixed whey with milk, poured over the oats and ate it with the spoon.



The texture of that would make me want to yack. I eat some wild things, even stuff that doesn't "taste" good per say. The texture however would push me over the edge.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2007)

Protein shake.  You just woke up from an 8 hour "fast", and whey is digested/assimilated very fast compared to other sources.  That way you feed your muscles/body and keep it from going catabolic.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2007)

EWI said:


> How about eggwhites shakes?  I use them everyday... just pump a few ounces, add your favorite juice, stir good, drink and go!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> -Brian



You wont get the full benefit(IE protein) from raw whites.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Speaking of breakfast ideas....I tried an old standard yesterday.  I sprinkled a scoop of protein on my cooked oatmeal and I instantly smelled the Muscle & Oats scent from CytoSport.

I hate their oatmeals...too gunky and tastes like shit.

Anyway, even though it smelled like it, it wasnt as bad, but I put maybe a 1/4 of the scoop in... I cant imagine putting any more than that in there.


----------



## microtel (Jul 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of breakfast ideas....I tried an old standard yesterday.  I sprinkled a scoop of protein on my cooked oatmeal and I instantly smelled the Muscle & Oats scent from CytoSport.
> I hate their oatmeals...too gunky and tastes like shit.
> Anyway, even though it smelled like it, it wasnt as bad, but I put maybe a 1/4 of the scoop in... I cant imagine putting any more than that in there.



The whole foods idea still works w/some whey added.
I like the ideas listed, especially the steak or fish in the morning.
Currently I eat this breakfast:
--Steel Cut Oatmeal (microwaved in big glass bowl)
--After cooking, add blueberries/strawberries/apple/almond butter and
two scoops Whey, and pecans, tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil and you're
good to go....
--then add three whole eggs on the side (again microwaved including the yolks!) If you're exercising regularly your cholesterol will stay low even with all the yolks (which have essential nutrients helpful for muscle building).


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Speaking of breakfast ideas....I tried an old standard yesterday.  I sprinkled a scoop of protein on my cooked oatmeal and I instantly smelled the Muscle & Oats scent from CytoSport.
> 
> I hate their oatmeals...too gunky and tastes like shit.
> 
> Anyway, even though it smelled like it, it wasnt as bad, but I put maybe a 1/4 of the scoop in... I cant imagine putting any more than that in there.



My whey from True Protein has an orange flavor, not going over well in much. 

I've got a few new ideas from this thread, and recylced some old ones. I'm good.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Get some highly seeded wholemeal bread, put grated cheese on one slice, add tuna mixed with a little mayo or cottage cheese, more grated cheese on top, other slice of bread on top of that, then lightly brown the whole lot in a frying pan (no oil) for a few minutes, turning until the cheese melts and the bread is brown!
> 
> Yum yum


tuna in the morning??? Thats fucking nasty


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2007)

2 whole eggs, 1 scoop protein and fiber one.


----------



## sara (Jul 3, 2007)

eggwhites and white rice pancakes


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

DanK said:


> I  know in the other thread you said you use egg beaters, how about just using the whole egg for a while, the egg whites are pretty bland. My standard breakfast is two eggs over easy on bread with a little mayo and a pile of pepper. When I screw up and overcook the yolk it just isn't as good.
> 
> Peas have high protein, get some delicious sugar snap peas to compliment whatever else you are eating, not to cook, to eat raw. It's hard to beat the prep time on raw food. I like to eat my cottage cheese with some mandarins (just buy it in a small can, they are less than a dollar). Mandarins can be whatever your choice, canned fruit works just fine here, can dump or drink the juice depending on the type of syrup they are in... I prefer things like mandarins, pineapple chunks, stuff like that, but pretty much any fruit works great. I don't know how much protein is in cottage cheese.



Peas are not a good protein source. They are a starchy vegetable.

Cottage cheese is very rich in slow digesting proteins (casein).

Canned fruit in concentrated fruit juice or syrup--you might as well just have a sprite with your breakfast.

But snap peas raw are yummy.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

PreMier said:


> You wont get the full benefit(IE protein) from raw whites.



How so?

Liquid egg whites have a BV of 100, and because their nitrogen retention is also 100, they are the reference protein.

They're not like tomatoes, wherein lycopene is concentrated during cooking.

Unless there has been some new discovery since I was studying Nutritional Sciences...


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

PreMier said:


> Protein shake.  You just woke up from an 8 hour "fast", and whey is digested/assimilated very fast compared to other sources.  That way you feed your muscles/body and keep it from going catabolic.



You really need carbohydrates to prevent going catabolic. After a fast, unless you include carbs, your body will create them from proteins (gluconeogenesis), this is a very inefficient process wherein your protein is disassembled.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 27, 2014)

I start every morning with meat (beef). Sometimes I add e.g.g s, sometimes nuts or
avocado.


----------



## wef823 (Apr 27, 2014)

Steak and eggs
Smoothie made with greek yogurt, frozen berries, honey
Breakfast sausages (get turkey or chicken if that suits you). Whole foods has some pretty good ones
Peanut butter smeared on whatever you can find

Or something I feel is way too often neglected...eat dinner food for breakfast. Have a bowl of chili or sear some tuna. Why not pasta and meatballs?

If you truly lack the discipline or time to do some cooking in the morning, chili and pasta are great. Make it the whenever, then in the morning toss it in the microwave for a few minutes and smash.


----------



## SuperLift (May 3, 2014)

Protein pancakes good!!  I'll mike 8 eggs (3 whole) with 1.5c powdered oats and make pancakes. Comes out pretty damn good. Other than that, fruit, Ezekiel muffins, Ezekiel cereal, Ezekiel bread, Ezekiel tortillas, cream of rice, corn tortillas, list goes on,..


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2014)

eggs and ezekiel bread

any sort of meat (beef, sausage..etc.) with eggs and some carb (sweet potato and peanut butter, ezekiel bread..etc.)

Oats with protein powder and either banana or berries

Protein pancakes with berries or banana using coconut and almond flour, a whole egg and protein powder

Whichever I pick, it is accompanied by black coffee

Basically, I need fat, protein and carbs to sustain myself for the morning.


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

protein pancakes. gotta look into that. I get tired of forcing eggs down in am!


----------

